# My System Finalized!



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

All,

Thank you for your feedback over the past few months regarding home theater recommendations. I mean it when I say this final construction could not have occurred without you. I have decided to go Atmos 7.1.2 and am very excited about the sound as others have told me it is a fantastic experience. My system will consist of the following:
1. Samsung H7150 75” Television
2. Klipsch RF-7 II Home Theater System 
3. Klipsch RS-62 II Surround Speaker (2) 
4. Klipsch CDT-5800-C II In-Ceiling Speaker (for Atmos based on Dolby recommendation)
5. Marantz SR7009 ATMOS Receiver
6. Oppo BDP – 103D 
7. Harmony Ultimate Programmable Remote 
8.R-115SW Subwoofer

Finally, I am attaching a ROUGH, let me say it again ROUGH drawing of speaker placement. Because of the size of the room (over 400 square feet), I have decide to put my speakers on stands as opposed to wall mounts.

Thanks again. I will be sure to follow-up with photos as they become available.

Matthew


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

That looks like a nice setup! :T 
I look forward to pics of the finished room and your thoughts on how it performs.


----------



## suphawut (Dec 24, 2014)

naice....  .. ideal...


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I agree, It looks like a perfect set up. You should get great sound with that config. I will be looking forward to your impressions when you get up and running. :T


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

tcarcio said:


> I agree, It looks like a perfect set up. You should get great sound with that config. I will be looking forward to your impressions when you get up and running. :T


Thanks everyone. I am so excited about this adventure. This is my first home theater and I feel for the first time around I am in good shape.

It is important to note there is allot going into the building of the theater itself. From Green Glue and double wall construction, to double staggered drywall and ceiling clips, my goals was to find the perfect balance between soundproofing and acoustics.

I look forward to keeping all of you up to date with pics of the system/theater build.

Matthew


----------

